# Camo and Igor



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

First I would like to introduce Camo, my 2-3 year old female:

As a kitten



with her friend Sally


with her buddy Kia


More grown up now


Feeding time at mom and dad's with their boys Rascal(orange) and D2(grey and white)

And our soon to be new addition Igor


with his littermates Tinker and Jumanji


I think he's just adorable!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're all adorable! I'm beginning to have a real appreciation for black kitties. :luv


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

I always liked orange kitties, especially males, but Camo just fell into my lap when I was at university and then we saw Igor and decided it was time to add on to the family.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow, I have never seen a tortie with as much black in her as Camo. She's striking!

And Igor *is* adorable! Yay, a black kitty!


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

my boss has her negative, a long furred tortie with very little black, I love her colouring too, and black kitties are awesome although really hard to find in this area, most places don't sell/adopt out black cats.

Igor is just about 7 weeks and his eyes are still that really pretty blue/grey colour, anyone know what the chances are that they'll stay that colour? All of his littermates eyes have already lost the blue, although he is the runt.


----------



## luckyducky09 (Mar 23, 2010)

Too cute, Camo looks a little like my baby Lucky. I love the picture of them eating, it made me laugh.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

luckyducky09 said:


> Too cute, Camo looks a little like my baby Lucky. I love the picture of them eating, it made me laugh.


Because of the big orange fellow any pet in my folk's house eats on a schedule, that was dinner one evening and they would always line up like that, it was just too adorable. Part of the reason we wanted to get another cat is because of how well Camo did when she stayed with my parents and now she seems really lonely being the only feline in the house and the dogs prey drive is just a little too high for me to be comfortable leaving them out with her when we're out.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

New pictures of Camo kitty, I decided to take pictures of the cat room setup for the people who we're getting Igor from to show them what we've got set up and I jsut couldn't resist taking a few shots of my girl


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

She really is adorable  Kind of reminds me of Samhain.. /sniffle


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

hehe I wish I could have gotten the a picture of the look on Camo's face when I unloaded 48 cans of mushy food, it was a mixture of shock and drooling


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think your kitties are beautiful! :luv 
h =^..^=

I answered your question about Tortie/Torbie in the other thread, but I am a bit interested in Igor because it seems he may have 'smoke' coloring, or a lighter underfur to his black coat. I will be interested to see how his coat changes as he matures. I also doubt his eyes will remain blue. I think green is mostly likely, but that is because most of the cats I've had were green eyes, with one blue-eyed meezer cross and only two foster cats with orange/yellow eyes.
Do you kow what color his parents' eyes are? That would be a good indication of what his eyes will probably end up being.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Camo has a pale grey/cream colour under her black fur as well. I can also see some patterning in Igor, especially on his head it looks like he has stripes. To be honest I met his parents but didn't spend alot of time looking at their eyes, I'll check them out next time I visit. His Mamma has the most beautiful medium long coat, solid grey and white with a long silky tail(looks a bit like a turkish angora or main **** cross) and dad is a short haired black and white with no agouti that I could discern.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

How cute!

And I love both names. Especially Igor.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

aprilmay said:


> How cute!
> 
> And I love both names. Especially Igor.


Thanks  This is the first pet I've gotten to name. Both dogs came with their names and we didn't want to confuse them and change their names and Camo was named by my cadets for her colouring, hehe. I really like Igor as well, it was between that and "Scratch-Fury Destroyer of Worlds" and I'm glad my name won


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

What kind of cadets? (I noticed you're in Canada.) I spent a great deal of time in RCACs (Royal Canadian Air Cadets) growing up  I learned how to fly gliders and we got to fly in single engine planes over the Rockies and go snow-caving and do survival training and canoeing and stuff... It was an awesome experience.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

tanyuh said:


> What kind of cadets? (I noticed you're in Canada.) I spent a great deal of time in RCACs (Royal Canadian Air Cadets) growing up  I learned how to fly gliders and we got to fly in single engine planes over the Rockies and go snow-caving and do survival training and canoeing and stuff... It was an awesome experience.


I was an air cadet for...7 years and I volunteered with a Squadron when I was going to university, they're the ones that named Camo.  I love the program and am actually looking to get back in as a paid staff at some point. What Squadron were you in? i was 661 Lt W.F Sharpe out of Prescott, On and I volunteered for 22 Optimist Sqn out of St. Catharines On.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, so i've been doing quite alot of reading on introducing new cats, however I can't seem to find a ton of information on introducing a new kitten. Igor will be vet checked before coming home, he and Camo have also been doing blanket swaps so that they have each others scents before he comes home. Now as things stand the kitten would be confined to the "cat room" most of the day and then allowed more freedom when we are home. Right now Camo's litterbox and food are in the cat room as well. I know when we brought in a new kitten at my parents house there was no seperation from the resident cat. With the size of our place and the two big dogs I was hoping to be able to allow the cats to interact from the beginning so that Camo isn't confined to our bedroom, any suggestions/guidance? I've also considered taking the big dog crate from the dog room and confining the kitten in that for the first little while if it seems that they need more time to get to know each other?

I didn't want to start a whole new topic to discuss these two cuties but as he is coming home soon I figured it was about time to start asking these questions. Thanks in advance


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The same rules apply for kittens, but it usually happens pretty quickly. My twins' introduction lasted about 24 hours. Because of their size, they usually get away with a lot more and are more easily tolerated.  

Both cats are so cute!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Cat24 said:


> I was an air cadet for...7 years and I volunteered with a Squadron when I was going to university, they're the ones that named Camo.  I love the program and am actually looking to get back in as a paid staff at some point. What Squadron were you in? i was 661 Lt W.F Sharpe out of Prescott, On and I volunteered for 22 Optimist Sqn out of St. Catharines On.


I was in 878 Banff/Canmore squadron. My dad was a Captain with them while I was growing up so my brother and I were active with them since we were something like 6 and 9, respectively. Once I was a cadet, though, having my father an officer made my life pretty difficult since I needed to prove myself more than anyone else in order to ensure I wasn't getting favoritized. I had most of my fun in Cadets up to, and including, when I was a Sgt., but after that it was more stressful than fun and I quit in order to concentrate on my last year of highschool. Then I moved to Tennessee. Once I got back to Edmonton I wanted to volunteer with one of the squadrons there (I wrote them and offered to teach classes if they'd like - I have a MSc in both physics and atmospheric science) but I didn't hear back from them. And now I'm in Holland  Should I return to Canada one day, though, I'd love to be active as a civilian instructor or something. My dad tried to get me to go to Royal Roads University at one point, heh.



Cat24 said:


> I've also considered taking the big dog crate from the dog room and confining the kitten in that for the first little while if it seems that they need more time to get to know each other?


I think this is a fabulous idea, especially overnight. You can also cover it with a blanket if the kitten is too freaked out but this will allow Camo to keep from being confined in the bedroom. I think it's recommended that you let that scenario occur immediately after you bring kitten home, i.e., have kitten in a carrier and let resident cat check him/her out, so that sounds like a great idea to me. Granted, I'm really not very experienced in these things, I just remember what I read before I introduced my respective cats. Good luck! 

(D'oh, Sigma got water up his nose again, hehe.)


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v603/Ewig

I found a spare crate, cleaned and set it up in the cat room...and apparently Camo has decided it is now hers....


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Haha! That looks perfect though! Plus, getting her scent in there is probably a good thing too. She just already knew that and thought she'd help you out a bit. Not to mention she tested the blankets for you to make sure they're jussssst right. You should be thanking her!


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Now the only problem is, where do I put Igor? Camo's decided that that is her place, I was thinking to donate the crate to a local cat rescue once Igor was "in" but I think I may have to make it a permanent addition now that it's been claimed, lol.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe, well, it's always nice to have a secluded kitty bed like that in the house - you could make it all comfy with pillows or something. Camo can go in there with Igor when they're supervised, but I'd suggest locking Igor up by himself in there overnight until he's bigger. I'm sure she'll relinquish the crate for a little while  And there's plenty of room for both of them once they start cuddling! <3


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

that will be hard for me, I'm used to having kitties roam free at night. I hope that they will get along well enough that I don't have to lock him up at night...that would be very lonly for a kitten who's had 5 siblings, 2 moms,a dad and two people around him all his life.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Yeah.. well, you can play it by ear. Maybe he'll be okay out free with Camo, who knows. It's just nice for him to have his own space that is safe. The crate will still be in the room with Camo though, right? So they can still interact through the cage if he's in there alone?


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yup, the crate is in the cat room. Camo generally spends part of her night in there. The only family members who aren't allowed inthe cat room are the dogs and they've got their own room with their stuff in it and to be honest I don't trust them around the cats as they're prey drive is a wee bit high for my liking(they were never socialized as young dogs so we've been running into issues since we rescued them). the cat room also has both cat carriers set up in it as bed/hide-aways as well and there is a futon couch in there for them to hide under but that is easy to move if I need to get under there. I should post pictures of my cat room setup at some point just to show what we have available for them. I'm also working on a 5-6' cat tree for their room so they have a bit more vertical space to use as well.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow! Nice! Sounds like you have some spoiled kitties!


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

It's the cat room!








From the Doorway








Camo's food/water and one cat bed/carrier








The crate with a solid wood top(for safe jumping) and the window perch








Igor's bowls and the scraching post - put a little out of the way so he won't feel threatened when he eats








Boxes, because kitties luuurve boxes








Bookshelves with kittie toys and a collection of wet food up top








Litterboxes - the little one is for Igor until he's big enough to use the usual litter. Right now it has a pine litter in it.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

So I found cat beds that I don't hate finally, and they were only $10 a peice!!









Camo likes hers!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww, and she uses it!  I think nearly everyone in the world has that clear plastic placemat, haha.

Your kitty room looks incredible. Once I get a house I will definitely do something like that


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

IGOR IS HOME!!!!!!!!!

So far other than a littly hissy fit from Camo, things aren't going too badly. Igor had a little food and is now sleeping in the safe crate and will come out to visit after supper. Camo wants nothing to do with him, so it looks like it'll be a few days before we can leave them out alone together, but that's ok 

Any other suggestions/comments???


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Yay! Sounds great! Just take it slowly with Camo and let her warm up to him at her own pace, and don't forget to pay some extra attention to her!

More pictures!!


----------

